# Golden Tilefish Record 63.5 lbs



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

A 63.5 lbs tilefish was landed on the Voyager out of Pt Pleasant recently. The fish could be new world record.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Taken at Reel Seat in Brielle WHAT A FISH WOW*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Super fish. Nice catch.


----------

